# Watermelon



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it safe for ratties to eat watermelon? My mom just cut up some watermelon and I want to give them a spring treat. It's "seedless". Lack of black seeds but there are the white seeds...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seedless, yes. I remove all seeds. It's useful when you need to get fluids in your rats. Be mindful of portions.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

How large/small should I make portions?


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Just out of curiosity; are the seeds bad for them?


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine like to chew the left over bits off the rinds.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Watermelon is fine but like most fruit, too much of it can give them diarrhoea


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I usually do about one inch pieces at most. 



Most seeds contain cyanide. Small enough amounts that don't affect us but can easily affect our pets.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

huh I thought that was only for apple seeds.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Apple seeds, and the pits of pit fruits like cherries, apricots, peaches, and plums do. 
Watermelon seeds do not contain cyanide compounds as far as I'm aware, I wouldn't worry. And I worry about almost everything . Even if there is cyanide in them, it would take more than they'd be able to eat to do anything to them.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> Apple seeds, and the pits of pit fruits like cherries, apricots, peaches, and plums do.
> Watermelon seeds do not contain cyanide compounds as far as I'm aware, I wouldn't worry. And I worry about almost everything . Even if there is cyanide in them, it would take more than they'd be able to eat to do anything to them.


Do you know about Kiwi Seeds? D:


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

AdequateRat said:


> Do you know about Kiwi Seeds? D:


I'm certain those are fine too. Kiwi seeds are really healthy actually.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> I'm certain those are fine too. Kiwi seeds are really healthy actually.


Sweet! :3


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

This was really helpful! I have a list of fruits and vegetables (from this site actually) that are safe for rats, but I haven't had the time (which I've finally had time to visit the forum again) to look at what I've printed out. XD I'm excited to five my ratties soMe watermelon now! =D


----------

